# Looking to start homestead around Grants Pass Oregon.



## mharden (Dec 4, 2013)

Almost Two years ago my husband and I decided to sell out and move from Oklahoma. My husband is retired with heart problems and can not handle the heat here. With the death of my previous husband and having three kids to raise we decided we need a new start and to to follow our dreams. Raising our kids on a small farm in the country, in/by the mountains. Access to hunting and fishing. 

We started this journey a year and a half ago. We have sold almost everything we own and are ready to move in June. Waiting on kids to be out of school. We went to Alaska this summer thinking we wanted to move there. That was rhe plan until a friend of my husbands asked us to come to Oregon to see it. We went on a two week trip over 3,000 miles vacationing and searching for the perfect location to move to. Man is that hard to do. How do you decide where you want to live when you can live wherever you want. It's not because of a job or family telling us where to move. It's to follow our dreams and quality of life. So how do you pick a place to live? It's hasn't been that easy. We really liked the area around Grants Pass and the Merlin area the river was so nice with the farm we seen. Anyway our plan is to rent a home in the country for a couple year and hopefully we can find a place so we can have animals and a garden. In a couple of years hopefully we will know the area better and be able to decide where we want to purchase a place at. Where is the perfect place for homestead? Well we will give Oregon a try....


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! There are some beautiful areas around Grants Pass/Merlin. I looked at quite a few properties in the area when we were searching for our place several years ago. We ended up buying a parcel in Jackson county (next one over to the east), but a property on Galice Rd was 2nd on our list.

Renting a place for awhile sounds like a very good plan. There are a lot of different options in the area and if you have younger kids it will give you a chance to choose an area near a school that is a good fit for your family. We homeschool our three boys, and there are some good resources for that around here, too.

Best of luck with the coming move!


----------



## mharden (Dec 4, 2013)

We have three girls and hoping to find a place away from yown where they can catch the bus. I have thought alot about homeschooling but I haven't committed to it yet.


----------



## 91redford (Sep 20, 2012)

Iv'e been in Oregon since birth and finally had the resources to buy a small farm...the same one i rented for 5 years prior to the owner deciding he'd sell, it was the school that brought me to the Jewell area and i love it. Renting & living in the place you think you want to settle is a great idea. it gives you a chance to get a feel for so many aspects of a place. The people, the politic's, the weather, hunting & fishing and general outdoor activities. I welcome you to the west. :goodjob:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out www.ijpr.org . It's an NPR station for the "mythical State of Jefferson" and has some local history and info.


----------



## mharden (Dec 4, 2013)

I will check out the jewel area. 

Thanks for the website, I will check it out too. 5 more months and we are putting everything we own in two trailers and driving to a place were we know no one. I am so looking forward to having my own animals again. I hate having to buy things at the store. I want to make and grow everything I can.. I just recently left a government job of 14 years to stay home and have more time with my family. Gave up my career and I'm so glad I did. So thankful to have the opportunity to be so happy and healthy.


----------

